
Florida cops hope Amazon Alexa can solve bizarre murder case - ga-vu
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-50269667
======
anigbrowl
Seems kinda superfluous, given that the suspect's explanation that _Ms Galva
broke off one of the pointy bedposts and "it ended up inside of her"_ seems
too incoherent to qualify as a 'reasonable doubt'.

On a side note, I know it's Florida but $65k bail for a murder case?! That
seems insanely low considering the rather plausible allegation that the
defendant stabbed his victim with a piece of furniture.

